# 8.1 Installed From Store



## DrDOS (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello,

A few months ago (15/11/2013) I upgraded to 8.1 (from 8) through the Store. I didn't seem to have a choice. It just appeared. It would have proceeded in a few days if I didn't do it now. 

I don't know for sure if this is part of that but a few weeks ago (some time in January) I started receiving this popup throughout the day

*Application popup: SystemExplorer.exe* - Bad Image : C:\WINDOWS\System32\VSSVC.EXE is either not designed to run on Windows or it contains an error. Try installing the program again using the original installation media or contact your system administrator or the software vendor for support. Error status 0xc0000020​
I've run *sfc /scannow* with no change. The file VSSVC.EXE seems to be the same as well. I got this laptop new with 8 installed. The 8.1 upgrade I thought was free. No fee has ever been asked.

I have no media. Is the best move to try and contact Microsoft (not sure where) or can you help here?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

try doing a system restore to a restore point prior to the problem.


----------



## DrDOS (Apr 29, 2009)

sobeit,

Thanks for the reply.

Went back as far as I could (3/2/2014) and still got popup.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*VSSVC.EXE* belongs to *Volume Shadow Copy*, which is part of the Scheduled Microsoft Backup or System Restore. It is not part of 8.1 update. 
Are your using Microsoft Backup and Restore? 
Here is more info: Faulting application vssvc.exe, version 5.2.3790.3959


----------



## DrDOS (Apr 29, 2009)

spunk.funk,

Thanks.



> Are your using Microsoft Backup and Restore?


Not deliberately. I do use Syncback to backup my data. I was wondering if I needed to change its (VSS) size or something. 



> Here is more info:


Is that link still relevant? (October 12, 2007)

I did google VSS and Volume Shadow Copy with no help that seemed to involve my popup. I also looked at Task Manager to see if something was put there and came up empty.

I don't know that there even is anything wrong with VSS as all seems ok except for that popup.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Check in the services snap-in and make sure the _Volume Shadow Copy_ service is set to manual.


----------



## DrDOS (Apr 29, 2009)

Wrench97,

Thanks. I think it is. See attached.

As far as I can tell, VSS is setup the way it should be.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yep that's manual, make sure you do not have Windows setup to automatically do backups.


----------



## DrDOS (Apr 29, 2009)

Wrench97,



> make sure you do not have Windows setup to automatically do backups.


I don't think I do. There are no automatic backups in Task Scheduler. Unless it was set up as a default action, I never did. I also haven't noticed any drive becoming "full" due to any backups.

If there is something specific you think I can check, let me know.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I don't have anything setup with 8.1 to look at presently but my thought is that if the service is set to manual something has to be calling it for it to run?


----------



## DrDOS (Apr 29, 2009)

Wrench97,

This is a bit closer to when this started happening.

Upgraded online to 8.1 - now getting vssvc.exe popup

Not sure if this will work

How To Fix Error 0Xc0000020 Errors – Windows XP, Vista, Windows 7 & 8 Retina Post

May be nothing to do with 8.1 upgrade or file. Not sure what may have caused the corruption. 

Windows ...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Ok I broke out a Win 8.1 system.
See if you have the same file size and date.








I searched MS Technet and there isn't anything listed for 0xc0000020 on win 8 all the VSSVC errors are with Vista SP1 and a hot fix for Win 7........

I've had several issues with 8 to 8.1 updates my dual boot(Win7/Win8) desktop I ended up formatting and installing 8.1(giving up on the upgrade...........)


----------



## DrDOS (Apr 29, 2009)

Wrench97,

Same. I was hoping for a different answer as I have no media for 8 or 8.1. I guess I'll need to contact Microsoft (never did before but should be on web - maybe they'll even sympathize for my situation) and see if I can still get it. 8.1 would be preferred.

Thanks for your help (or at least confirmation).

..and I didn't use that tool. It said it found a boatload but they wanted $29.95 to fix it and no guarantee it would. 

I don't use registry cleaners and TFC periodically.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

do the following to try to get media for 8.1. if win8 came with your computer, the key should be somewhere on your case and you should be able to use it.

How to download the official Microsoft Windows 8.1 ISO | How To - CNET


----------

